# So who looks at my profile?



## Storm Earth and Fire (May 12, 2019)

My last visit was late 2017, my last post was 2016, but if you look at my post history, I was last truly active in 2013. So it's really interesting to see people with 2016 join dates be part of the 10 most recent people to look at my profile. So I get a little sad when I see that some of them also have last activity being 2018 or 2016.

I'm not a pillar of this community, at least not to my knowledge and not in any current capacity. Most of the users on my friends list are (long) gone because almost all of my activity here was role playing. It's kind of why I came here originally, Pokemon Crater's forums died (again) and I needed that void filled. The community here was fantastic, we had our drama, but it was all good fun and we realized it amounted to nothing at the end of the day. I see that section hasn't been alive in a year, nothing wrong with that, the core of the community slowly faded away and there wasn't another generation to come in afterward. I think I was like 14 when I started forum role playing, but 17 when I came here, a decent chunk older than most of the people already here. A little crazy to think that they're probably out of college or whatever by now and starting to build lives for themselves.

Forum role playing seems like some kind of rite of passage to me now. Nowadays, I love playing tabletop RPGs, and that definitely grew out of hanging out here.

So below this is a thread from last November about pretty much the same thing, and I guess that's what prompted me to make this one (by the way, I'm pretty sure Mew's Hangout hasn't been around in a long time). The notice is still hanging up there, wondering where I've been for the past two weeks. It was a good way to try and nag me back into doing something. Well, it'll be gone now.

Besides that, it's incredible to go to a forum running on vBulletin like this. It's quaint, lacking a lot of features that we'd expect from a modern forum. Anyone else remember InvisionFree? Free reign to create forums using a fairly limited version of the same software, but it didn't cost a dime and they hosted for you. It was the way to organize groups of internet and real-life friends back when I was in middle and high school. Unfortunately I barely missed the grace period (they stopped August 2018) and I couldn't save my personal ones.

Anyway, there's no point to this, was just spurred on by the aforementioned thread. Props to Butterfree for keeping this place up (though I suppose being attached to a website helps) and I love that there's still people around here. New users, even.

I'm definitely still into Pokemon, although I've given up on Go, and my Moon and Alpha Sapphire playthroughs haven't gone anywhere in ages. I've got a Switch and I'm still gonna line up to buy Shield.

If you check out what user groups I'm in, you'll see a group for people who read old RPs. I used to regularly do this, whether it was to relive some especially memorable moments, critique myself, or just to pat myself on the back for something brilliant. I dunno if I could go do that now, but I suspect it won't be as painful as I think it will be.

But really, if you've looked at my profile recently, why? I have a very low user number because I happened to join not long after this place was rebuilt, I wasn't part of the pre-2008 forums


----------



## NegativeVibe (Nov 19, 2019)

First post since 2012...yikes. 

I look at random people’s profiles a lot whenever I log back in here. I can’t remember most of the people I knew because it was so long ago and for such a brief period of time that I was actually active, and a lot of the people I knew have left or changed their usernames. So I like to see who’s still been around. Granted, I am not one of those 2016 forum joiners that you mentioned. 

I miss the 2010-ish forum days, when I would come here after doing homework and reading tons of fanfics on Serebii. I was probably pretty cringey — I mean, a lot of my posts have been in the past — but still, it was a lot of fun. 

I’m trying to get active in the online world again. I miss it. I only stopped posting because I got really busy with college and life, and had signed up for more forums than I could keep up with because I’m interested in so much stuff / so many fandoms. Plus, I was a bit embarrassed about my old cringe / drama although I don’t think any of it happened here specifically. 

Because I have no unread PMs or VMs here this is an easy forum to get back into, but due to it being pretty inactive there’s not much I can really do right now. On other forums, I have a huge backlog of old unread messages that I just don’t have the energy to tackle right now. But I would feel bad not replying. 

I am still into Pokémon too, but have barely been participating in the fandom. Sword and Shield seem like a good way to get back into it, and I might try and finish my GBA and 3DS games before I buy my Switch. I’ve played a bit of Go too.

I also owe this forum my love for Owl City, which I first discovered here in someone’s signature, and also coding. I did the HTML and CSS tutorials on the main site and ended up sticking with computer science.


----------

